# The SawStop ICS base is wonderful saw base, but comes just short of 5*



## longgone

I considered the mobile base when buying my SawStop until I realized that it would cause my outfeed table and my right-side storage cabinet to be 3/4" *higher* than the table saw top. I did not want to attempt trimming 3/4" off of the cabinets and tables to match the saw height. I ended up using my old mobile base with the saw and everything is the perfect height.


----------



## mbs

I have the ICS saw and the ICS base and the base is great. I thought the price was steep when I bought it but it is much better than any other base I've had under a saw.


----------



## ScottStewart

I have the ICS base and like it very much, but I did have a problem with the jack that started to leak oil after about 3 months. Customer service sent me a new one, and I was actually impressed that I could replace the jack without having to completely remove the saw from the base. Other than that, I've been really happy with mine. The best part is that my wife can move the saw if I've left it out and she is worried about a storm and wants to get her car into the garage.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

Greg,

I had the same problem. I simply put a 3/4" plywood plate under the saw in the mobile base.


----------



## Spink

Greg: you ended your post with, "I ended up using my old mobile base with the saw and everything is the perfect height." Was your old mobile base under a Delta Unisaw? I'm in the process of replacing my very old Unisaw with the Sawstop Pro 52" model and would like to know if the HTC HRS 10G base under it would accommodate the SS Pro. Looking at the Pro's specs, it looks like it will. Thanks


----------



## sjbob

Thanks for this review - it answered exactly the question I had about the differences in the mobile bases.


----------



## Buzzyhog

I just got done installing the PCS conversion on the ICS base. It all went together just fine but be forewarned; removing the pre-installed bolts takes some pretty stout tools. The thread lock compound they used made removing the bolts quite tough and I ended up using a pneumatic impact wrench to get them all off.


----------



## flitemedic13

curious-- is the base able to fit other brand saws? I downloaded the instructions and couldn't really find anywhere that it gave dimensions on it. Would be using it on a grizzly 690 which has a 20×20 footprint (not sure what the SS specs are)


----------



## uptheblues

I have the SawStop PCS31230-TGP252 3-HP Professional Cabinet Saw Assembly with 52-Inch Professional T-Glide Fence System, Rails and Extension Table and I have ordered this mobile base. I am yet to fit it.

There is very little info available on the web for this base and nothing much on the vendors website or youtube and the instructions are useless. The conversion kit is $30, why couldn't they just include that in the kit in the first place?

An easy way for one person to put the saw in the base would be a great idea. The base's instructions recommends 5(five) people to do the job. Crazy!


----------



## bennesh1

I also have the PCS31230 with industrial base and have recently noticed that the right side of the saw doesn't sit all of the way on the base when it's fully lowered. I can still move the right side of the saw slightly even when fully lowered. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## Kevcofett

@bennesh1 I have the exact same problem and it's driving me crazy. No luck on what is causing or how to fix yet.


----------

